
Anti-Tracking Browser Cliqz Acquires Ghostery [German] - rsto
http://www.zeit.de/digital/datenschutz/2017-02/cliqz-ghostery-browser-anti-tracking/komplettansicht
======
rsto
OP here: According to German newspaper Zeit, privacy-enhanced browser Cliqz
[1] just acquired Ghostery for an undisclosed amount. With the deal, Cliqz
wants to enhance its browser's anti-tracking capabilities. It also aims to
enlarge its footprint of ~150.000 users and tap into Ghostery's 50m user
count. The Ghostery team spinned of its business segment into Evidon, which is
not part of the deal.

Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated to Ghostery or Cliqz (didn't know about the
latter until just now).

[1] [https://cliqz.com/us/](https://cliqz.com/us/)

EDIT: Added link to Cliqz-US URL

